# Facial soap



## oldwine (Sep 28, 2015)

I like to make a facial soap using HP with goat milk , honey and sweet almond butter 
Here is my oils 



Is there any adjustments I need to do to this recipe ????


----------



## KristaMarie (Sep 28, 2015)

I would get rid of the coconut oil altogether and I think you should include the almond butter in your lye calculation. Admittedly, I'm not at all familiar with almond butter, so take that with a grain of salt


----------



## oldwine (Sep 28, 2015)

Almond butter I made it by grounding the almond with food processor until it become soft and oily like this pic 

ATTACH]16921[/ATTACH]


----------



## oldwine (Sep 28, 2015)

Ok 
Can you tell me why you will make such a change plz


----------



## KristaMarie (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry, I should have included that in the first place! Coconut oil can be drying in soap, and that amount would be fine in a body bar, but I think a facial bar should be more mild. Everyone's skin is different, so you may like it, but that's my opinion 

How cool that you're going to use homemade almond butter! I was thinking more of a hydrogenated almond oil and that's why I recommended including it in your lye calculation. In this case, you may simply be able to use it as an additive, just like you planned. I know there are people who have used peanut butter in the same manner. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than me will chime in!


----------



## oldwine (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you very much , your info is so helpful


----------



## KristaMarie (Sep 28, 2015)

You're so welcome! I'm far from a pro, but happy to help when I can


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't use fractionated coconut oil, you want to use the 76* stuff, thats what you can buy at the grocery store. Fractionated makes a harsh soap. I would actually change quite about about the recipe, it has way too much castor and coconut. Try something like this.

Tallow or lard 50%
coconut 10%
Olive oil 35%
castor 5%


----------



## Susie (Sep 28, 2015)

Why HP only?  It needs the same or more cure time than CP.


----------



## KristaMarie (Sep 28, 2015)

See what I mean? I didn't even catch that the CO is fractionated. Going to sleep now!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 29, 2015)

Susie said:


> Why HP only?  It needs the same or more cure time than CP.




I think because he will be adding the almond butter after the cook. 

Op, you have the superfat set to 7 on the recipe. This means that, for the oils in the recipe listed in soap calc, 7% less lye is calculated than would be needed to saponify all of it. Then you are adding in your almond butter, which will increase the superfat even more. I'm not sure if that was your plan, but that seems like a hefty superfat once all is said and done


----------



## oldwine (Sep 29, 2015)

Ok I made mistake with this recipe  
But that was good mistake now I learned new information from all of you , thank you all , I feel that I entered a house full of good people , they love to give and share what they have and spend a lot of time and money to get this knowledge . 
You are the best and I have no enough wards to thank you all .


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 29, 2015)

It's how we live vicariously through others!


----------



## Susie (Sep 29, 2015)

I would really be afraid that the almond butter would go rancid and/or spoil if used as a superfat.  I say both because nuts have quite a bit of sugar/carbohydrate in them.

I only make soap as a hobby and to give as gifts.  This forum keeps me from making WAY more soap than we need or I can give away.  I also still learn quite a bit from reading the questions and answers.


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 29, 2015)

Thats a good point susie, I wouldn't add any kind of food product as SF after the cook. I would want to thoroughly blend the almonds into the oils before adding the lye. I wouldn't try to HP goats milk either, I know people do and it turns out ok but for me, milk is tricky enough without cooking it. I would probably get a burned mess.


----------



## oldwine (Sep 29, 2015)

you will make me go CP .
Tomorrow I will try to make a small patch , if you have a nice recipe to try it will be great .
I'm looking for a shampoo bar .
Can anyone help me ??????


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 30, 2015)

Do a search - not being mean there, but there are some great existing threads that will be much more useful for you


----------



## oldwine (Sep 30, 2015)

I already made my searches and made some notes ,
when I'm done I will post the recipe , but I need your adjustments and advices about it . 
Have a good day


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 30, 2015)

Saponifier said:


> I tried the shampoo bar here and liked it for about 2 months. Then it seemed to really dry my hair out. It makes for a nice facial soap though. I no longer use the shampoo bar, but my facial bars were inspired by them (I use lard in the facial bar).


 
I recently made the linked recipe as a facial bar as well. It makes a really lovely body bar, too, as I recently found out.  


IrishLass


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 27, 2015)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=57188

Try this link.

The "problem" with soap is that everyone's skin is different so what is THE recipe for some will be a disaster for someone else. 

It really is a matter of trial and error, as annoying as that is.


----------

